# Wolf-Eyes Thunder 3-cree LED ????



## EvilPaul2112 (Aug 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on this light? I just found it on the PTS website. It looks like a winner if it performs and is built like all the WE lights........

400-500 lumens?
runtimes on rechargeable and primaries?
size specs?


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 18, 2007)

Very neat. I hope they will make a model that offers multiple levels.


----------



## jsr (Aug 18, 2007)

Whoa, finally, mass produced versions of the custom lights. I was going to make one myself with a low-cost host since I couldn't afford a SF-based multi-LED, but I might just scrap my custom idea since these mass produced ones are available. Tho, my custom is much shorter (takes just 1x18650). I really hope Wolf-Eyes makes a 2-level setup. A low of about 10 lumens with a high of 400-500 would be a sweet setup! This and the EastwardYJ Legion that Neoseikan is working on are really making the LED arena exciting!


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 18, 2007)

I knew about the Thunder , Storm and Monsoon 6 mo ago.I helped name them 

Think in the ballpark of 600-700 lumens.


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 18, 2007)

FASTCAR said:


> I knew about the Thunder , Storm and Monsoon 6 mo ago.I helped name them
> 
> Think in the ballpark of 600-700 lumens.


Hmmm..... care to share any 'inside' information with us?


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 18, 2007)

1 will be long and thin, 13V size...3 LED in head.600+ lumen
2 Short and fat, boxer body..3 led 600+ lumen

also new 123x 1 size light


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 18, 2007)

Description from the website,

Thunder AX

The Thunder is the next step in Wolf Eyes Tactical lighting technology. Designed to use 4 - CR123A batteries or 2 - LRB168A batteries for versatility in the field. Output will be in the 400-500 lumen range, reaching targets beyond 300 feet. 

Wolf-Eyes Thunder


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 18, 2007)

That is just too cool. Can't wait for this one!

:twothumbs


----------



## FlashKat (Aug 19, 2007)

FASTCAR,
Are you saying that they are coming out with 3 new flashlights?
Why are they down grading from 600+ lumen to the 400-500 lumen PTS is showing the specifications?


FASTCAR said:


> 1 will be long and thin, 13V size...3 LED in head.600+ lumen
> 2 Short and fat, boxer body..3 led 600+ lumen
> 
> also new 123x 1 size light


----------



## jsr (Aug 19, 2007)

600+ emitter lumens would be about 400-500 torch lumens, so perhaps FASTCAR's quoting the target lumens during development (emitter) while W-Es has clarified the end-result marketable product lumens (torch)? Just a guess.

FASTCAR - do you know if these will have multi-level outputs?


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 19, 2007)

Making any product for the first time you have a target.Trust me, things change and change fast.

With 3 LEDs, P4 VS say Q5 would make a big jump in lumens.

Wolf Eyes never lets me down. Im sure this light will be yet ANOTHER huge hit and great Bang-For-The-Buck.

Out the front of 400+ at this size would be fantastic.

I would bet this light will sell out FAST! If Mike ( PTS) has a pre order, I would sign up fast.

These lights will have M*g 65/85 output with much better run time and curve ( flat).

I wait for the end version same as yall.Till then...


----------



## aml (Aug 19, 2007)

Im in! These things REALLY need to have 1 inch tube bodies so folks can use them with weapon mounts.


----------



## Dark Vapor (Aug 20, 2007)

I want the short, fat, boxer (LRB 168A) body style. I'm hoping that the battery magazine will be the same as for the Boxer and M-300. Mult-staged would be nice; but after some thought, IMO it is not necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2007)

Dark Vapor said:


> I want the short, fat, boxer (LRB 168A) body style. I'm hoping that the battery magazine will be the same as for the Boxer and M-300. Mult-staged would be nice; but after some thought, IMO it is not necessary.


When you hear Thunder, you know there’s a “STORM” coming. 

The STORM is supposed to be released the same time as the Thunder. 

The STORM and Thunder will use 3 - D23 LED modules that can be removed and upgraded in the future as LED technology advances. The STORM will use the same battery magazine as the Boxer/M300 and the same tail cap as the M300 with a spot for a lanyard. 






Wolf Eyes THUNDER







> Posted by aml
> Im in! These things REALLY need to have 1 inch tube bodies so folks can use them with weapon mounts.


Yes the Thunder will have a 1 inch body and yes the 9H tail cap will fit if you would like a pressure pad/switch


----------



## FASTCAR (Aug 20, 2007)

Those are nice lights, bet PTS sells a ton of them fast.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 20, 2007)

Any idea yet on run times with the two configurations. I would actually be interested in the 168A. Might have to mount it on the old M4. Something about this much light on building entries appeals to me. Next of course would be the strobe.:nana:


----------



## waTom (Aug 20, 2007)

How about the ability to upgrade the "Thunder"?


----------



## Dark Vapor (Aug 21, 2007)

So Mike, out of curiosity, what will the Monsoon be like? A "flood" light? Or a "torrential" beam (throw)? Or combination of both? Or maybe I'm way off base. Just my guesses. Thanks for the upcoming "forecast."

[edit] A quickie on the Storm, is it possible to get the light/torch without the batteries and charger? I already have a Boxer that came with it. Or I could get the package and have an extra charger on hand. And how do I go about requesting a price quote? Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2007)

JeffW – I’m still waiting on Wolf Eyes to send the runtime figures. If you mount the Thunder on your M4 be careful of your background reflection, its a lot of light, you might blind yourself. :nana:

waTom – The LED modules are removable so upgrading to a better LED when it comes out will be easy!



> Originally posted by Dark Vapor
> So Mike, out of curiosity, what will the Monsoon be like? A "flood" light? Or a "torrential" beam (throw)? Or combination of both? Or maybe I'm way off base. Just my guesses. Thanks for the upcoming "forecast."
> 
> [edit] A quickie on the Storm, is it possible to get the light/torch without the batteries and charger? I already have a Boxer that came with it. Or I could get the package and have an extra charger on hand. And how do I go about requesting a price quote? Thanks again.



The name Monsoon was just a name we were considering, the THUNDER - STORM are the Official names. 

I would rather not split up the kits, we can supply a DC charger instead of the AC charger or even a CH-02. But if you insist I’ll sell it any way you want it. Once they come in PM me and we can talk prices.


----------



## edc3 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Mike, 

Anything on the 123 x 1 size light that FASTCAR mentioned? I've been wanting a Surefire L1 but a similar Wolf Eyes 2 mode high/low offering might change my mind.


----------



## DUQ (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh man thats cool! I wonder if it's built on the M90 body? It would be awesome if you can add it to an M90 that a person already owns. An item purchasable seperatly.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> JeffW – I’m still waiting on Wolf Eyes to send the runtime figures. If you mount the Thunder on your M4 be careful of your background reflection, its a lot of light, you might blind yourself. :nana:



Just think of the guy on the other end !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Aug 22, 2007)

Please forgive me for butting in here, but can anyone give me information on the background of Wolf Eyes and how to order? I'm new to the Wolf Eyes game, have heard of them several times, but these lights have my attention... 

Any specific links would be great (the search turned up too much info)
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## edc3 (Aug 22, 2007)

FliGuyRyan said:


> Please forgive me for butting in here, but can anyone give me information on the background of Wolf Eyes and how to order? I'm new to the Wolf Eyes game, have heard of them several times, but these lights have my attention...
> 
> Any specific links would be great (the search turned up too much info)
> Thanks,
> Ryan



Hi Ryan,

I've ordered four Wolf Eyes from PTS Flashlights and been very happy with both prices and service. Here's a link:

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/category.aspx?uid=1

PM [email protected] (see posts above) for info on CPF discount.

Regards,

Don


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 22, 2007)

I noticed these lights on PTS last night... and found this thread today. 
I'm definitely considering one. The abiliyt to upgrade the modules is just awesome.
And a single 123 light sounds great too. Haven't been able to justify buying a SF one yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2007)

edc3 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Anything on the 123 x 1 size light that FASTCAR mentioned? I've been wanting a Surefire L1 but a similar Wolf Eyes 2 mode high/low offering might change my mind.


The 123 x 1 light is still in R&D, so we might see it by December.



> DUQ
> Oh man thats cool! I wonder if it's built on the M90 body? It would be awesome if you can add it to an M90 that a person already owns. An item purchasable seperatly.


I still do not have much information yet but that would be the way to design it! I’ll make sure WE hears about your idea.



> JeffW
> Just think of the guy on the other end !!!!!!!!!!


He might need a seeing eye dog, if he survives. :laughing:


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Aug 23, 2007)

Can WE make a multi mode model in the Thunder or Storm? Or even maybe programmable?

Eewwwwwww...


----------



## cchurchi (Aug 23, 2007)

Ever since I received my first Boxer months ago, I have wanted Wolf Eyes to make a 3 X cree light that used the boxer body and battery cartridge. Then after getting the M300, I wanted a light like this even more. All I can say is this is going to be freaking awesome!!! Wolf Eyes better make a bunch of these babies! 

PUT ME ON THE PRE-ORDER LIST FOR THE STORM MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cchurchi (Aug 23, 2007)

Since everyone is putting in their 2 cents on this light, I would suggest (3) 5mm red leds between the cree lamps for night map reading.


----------



## FlashKat (Aug 23, 2007)

100% Correct!!!! It's a WIN WIN DEAL with Excellent Customer Service, Great Prices from [email protected], and High Quality Products from Wolf Eyes:thumbsup:.


edc3 said:


> Hi Ryan,
> 
> I've ordered four Wolf Eyes from PTS Flashlights and been very happy with both prices and service. Here's a link:
> 
> ...


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in for a storm!! That boxer body is just awesome. I will have to have one when they become available.....:twothumbs


----------



## sims2k (Aug 24, 2007)

Definitely interesting light to be considered. Wish I knew about the coming Thunder before buying Tiablo A9.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2007)

cchurchi said:


> Since everyone is putting in their 2 cents on this light, I would suggest (3) 5mm red leds between the cree lamps for night map reading.


Great idea! The owner and engineers are considering this.


> FliGuyRyan
> Can WE make a multi mode model in the Thunder or Storm? Or even maybe programmable?


The THUNDER & STORM will be digital 2 modes with a high and low


----------



## jsr (Aug 24, 2007)

Since the 5mm red LED idea is being considered, please allow it to be turned on while the Cree XR-Es are on also to give a bit better color rendition to fill in the red/orange parts of the spectrum. I don't know how much help 3x5mm LEDs would be against 3x XR-Es, but it may add enough red/orange components to improve color rendition and make objects look less flat.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 24, 2007)

Any idea on a high strobe for tactical consideration?




[email protected] said:


> Great idea! The owner and engineers are considering this.
> The THUNDER & STORM will be digital 2 modes with a high and low


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Aug 24, 2007)

I might be out of my league for continuing this thought, but how far off would it be to consider like HIGH, MEDIUM, LOW, ULTRA LOW, STROBE (HIGH) modes with like a "Normal" mode on a Fenix (bezel twist). Then with another bezel twist, having the red LEDs and their different levels... HIGH and LOW and a Beacon mode. 

That... would be a great UI. Could they produce a special-edition maybe?

Thanks for the responses,
Ryan

P.S. Programmable, better yet... ;-)


----------



## waTom (Aug 25, 2007)

Uh... I hope they stay with the high/low only concept :duck:


----------



## Dark Vapor (Aug 25, 2007)

I 2nd it w/ waTom. The 2 modes will do it for me too.


----------



## cernobila (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, keep it simple, two modes is plenty......a good practical low and max. I have all those modes on my Fenix L2D but only use the two settings.....


----------



## waTom (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like Mike @ PTS has updated the discription in his store. It know contains runtimes.
:thumbsup:

Does anyone know if I will be charged immediately if I preorder @ PTS?


----------



## cchurchi (Aug 27, 2007)

Because the Boxer and M300 both have their bezels threaded for lens retainer rings, I assume the Storm would have the same design. This would make the light ideal for a threaded diffuser that would screw into the bezel. The Storms output, runtime, and the fact that it can tailstand would make it the ultimate lantern/flashlight combo.

If Wolf-Eyes dosen't offer a screw on diffuser, I'm hoping I can have one made.


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 28, 2007)

Well.... so far, I like the Thunder a bit better than the Storm, only because it appears that it will run with 4xCR123 batteries as well as 2x18650 rechargeables, and the Storm appears to run *only* on the 3x18650 rechargeables (please correct if I'm wrong). I just think it is important for a light to be able to run with primaries for those times when it's needed, even though the extra runtime afforded by the 3x18650 platform is *very *attractive.

And, while I'm very happy that they are offering these lights with a lower level, they would be darn near perfect with the addition of a good solid 100-200 lumen middle level. 

I mean, that 100 lumen range is what I find myself using quite a bit for walking about, doing things at night... and having a light that would do that easily, with the added bonus of being able to kick in the 510 lumens for the odd times that you wanted it, but also having the 30 lumen low for close-up stuff (or super long run times)..... well.... that would make for a darn near perfect light.

Anyway, these look to be excellent additions to the Wolf-Eyes line up, and I'll look forward to hearing how folks like them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for all the suggestions! We are going to keep it simple for now with only 2 modes.

Okay, we have some more specs for you.

THUNDER AX 
Output power: 510 Lumens 
Continuous runtime: 70 minutes regulated on high with a total runtime 10+ hours 
Lamp assembly: D23 *Q Bin* Cree LED 
Battery type: 4 CR123A Lithium 
Tail cap: Tactical Button 
Body diameter: 25.4mm or 1" 
Bezel diameter: 62.2mm or 2.45" 
Length: 226mm or 8.9" 

THUNDER A Rechargeable 
Output power: 510 Lumens 
Continuous runtime: 80 minutes regulated on high with a total runtime 2+ hours 
Lamp assembly: D23 *Q Bin* Cree LED 
Battery type: 2 LRB168A Li-ion Rechargeable
Tail cap: Tactical Button 
Body diameter: 25.4mm or 1" 
Bezel diameter: 62.2mm or 2.45" 
Length: 226mm or 8.9" 

STORM 
Output power: 510 Lumen 
Continuous runtime: 140 minutes on high with a total runtime 3+ hours 
Lamp assembly: D23 *Q Bin* Cree LED 
Battery type: 3 - LRB168A Li-ion Rechargeable 
Tail cap: Button switch 
Body diameter: 46.4mm or 1.83" 
Bezel diameter: 62.2mm or 2.45" 
Length: 151mm or 5.95"


----------



## Likebright (Aug 31, 2007)

Ordered My Storm 3 today.
Got an extra battery magazine too.
This looks to be quite a light!
Over 500 lumen from a light under 6" long.
Can't wait till PTS gets em in. 
Mike


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 31, 2007)

Howdy Mike,
I wonder if you could clarify a point for me about the available power sources for the Thunder A and the Thunder AX.

Your site shows that both lights can run off either 2xLRB 168A rechargeable batteries or 4xCR123 primary batteries. But in your post above, you list the AX as using 4xCR123 batteries, and the A as using 2xLRB 168A batteries. 

I'm hoping that the Thunder will use both types, as that would make it much more attractive. Thanks, either way it's a definite step in the right direction.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 3, 2007)

The AX is supplied with 4x cr123 and the A with the 2x LRB-168A. They are as far as I know the same light, its just a difference in what is supplied with them.
The A with primaries the AX with the rechargeables, the M90 is the same.

Brian


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 3, 2007)

j3bnl said:


> The AX is supplied with 4x cr123 and the A with the 2x LRB-168A. They are as far as I know the same light, its just a difference in what is supplied with them.
> The A with primaries the AX with the rechargeables, the M90 is the same.
> 
> Brian


That was pretty much what I figured Brian, I was just a bit confused by Mike of PT's post.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am saving up for the storm? I hope it comes with BOB.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice looking specs, especially the runtime on the Storm.
I like the idea of a 2-mode light. High and low are all I need. I grow weary of the generic 5-mode. Generally they never use the mode order that I'd want, and their low is never low enough. (If they ever did user programable UIs I would be all for it.)
The red 5mm leds would be a great addition too, so hopefully WE will work on that in a future version.

I think this one is going to win me (and my money) over.


----------



## Likebright (Sep 3, 2007)

j3bnl said:


> The AX is supplied with 4x cr123 and the A with the 2x LRB-168A. They are as far as I know the same light, its just a difference in what is supplied with them.
> The A with primaries the AX with the rechargeables, the M90 is the same.
> 
> Brian



My guess would be that the circuit is optimized for the two 3.7v recharable batteries in the Thunder A and is optimized for the 4 123A batteries in the AX model. 
JM2¢
Mike


----------



## robo21 (Sep 3, 2007)

These sound awesome!


----------



## Quinn_Inuit (Sep 3, 2007)

Dang. That's a lot of light.

I just wanted to pipe up and say that Mike at PTS rules. Great service, great selection, great prices.


----------



## Ericz23 (Sep 3, 2007)

I NEED THIS LIGHT!!!!!!!!! When will it be out??????:rock::rock:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

The THUNDER-A and AX are the same flashlight and will run both CR123A and LRB168A/18650 batteries since versatility has always been one of Wolf Eyes goals. Expected release will be in mid September if all goes as planed.

Quinn_Inuit
Thanks for the kind words


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 4, 2007)

Mike will the Thunder 3 cree head fit the M90 body?


----------



## Likebright (Sep 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The THUNDER-A and AX are the same flashlight and will run both CR123A and LRB168A/18650 batteries since versatility has always been one of Wolf Eyes goals. Expected release will be in mid September if all goes as planed.



Mike, now I am curious. :thinking: 
Why'd they make a A and an AX model and not just one 'Thunder' then?

Mike


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 4, 2007)

Likebright said:


> Mike, now I am curious. :thinking:
> Why'd they make a A and an AX model and not just one 'Thunder' then?
> 
> Mike


I believe those designations merely refer to which battery options you choose to receive with the 'Thunder' light, either 4xCR123 batteries, or 2xLRB168a batteries and charger. The light is the same in either case, and will run off either primary CR123 or rechargeable 18650 batteries. 

The 'Storm' will only operate with 3x18650 (or LRB168a) rechargeable batteries, so it is only offered in that configuration. Please correct me if I've misinterpreted things.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 4, 2007)

Now, with all that said. Which one do I get, the Thunder or the Storm? :thinking: Too bad there isn't a Lightning.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2007)

Derek Dean,
Thanks for clarifying that for us 



Nitro said:


> Now, with all that said. Which one do I get, the Thunder or the Storm? :thinking: Too bad there isn't a Lightning.


If you can’t decide on one, get both. :devil: 
The Lightning :thinking: I like that name though, It would have to be a BAD A$$ flashlight to live up to that name. THUNDER, STORM AND LIGHTNING kinda sounds good together too. We could call them the bad weather collection.


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2007)

j3bnl said:


> Mike will the Thunder 3 cree head fit the M90 body?


I want to know as well.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 4, 2007)

Trying to persuade my wife,to get me the storm for Xmas,"EARLY" :thinking:

I have to do this gently.so as not to cause a storm of our own? :naughty:


----------



## Likebright (Sep 4, 2007)

If you can’t decide on one said:


> I like that "bad weather collection from Wolf Eyes" ya!
> Too bad the monsoon got washed up.
> Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2007)

daveman said:


> I want to know as well.


The engineers did consider this but decided a new design would work best. So no the Thunder head will not fit the M90 Rattlesnake body.


----------



## cliff (Sep 5, 2007)

I am seriously thinking about a Thunder, but am wondering how they will switch between high and low. Will this be a series of clicks on the tail button or some other means? This sounds like a very interesting light.


----------



## j3bnl (Sep 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The engineers did consider this but decided a new design would work best. So no the Thunder head will not fit the M90 Rattlesnake body.


 
Thats a shame. With the amount of M90 owners out there I thought this would have been an excellent idea and one that would have sold by the truck load. Will maybe still buy one but feel they (Wolf Eyes) have for once perhaps slipped up. :sigh:


----------



## Likebright (Sep 5, 2007)

[email protected],
Have you got any more pictures of these lights yet? 
I would like to see some different views and maybe a close-up or two.
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

cliff said:


> I am seriously thinking about a Thunder, but am wondering how they will switch between high and low. Will this be a series of clicks on the tail button or some other means? This sounds like a very interesting light.


Changing modes is easily done but slightly different on each model!

For the Thunder lightly press the rear button until you reach the mode you want and then press harder until it clicks for constant on, I like forward clickys. 

The Storm has a reverse clicky so you would click on and press lightly to cycle through the modes. 

Likebright,
No pictures yet, maybe next week.


----------



## Likebright (Sep 7, 2007)

Mike 
Is the switch the same on the Storm as it is on the Thunder?
I thought I'd read some where, where the Storm had a reverse switch of some type. :thinking:
I just assumed that the thing worked like the Tiablo's.
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

Likebright said:


> Mike
> Is the switch the same on the Storm as it is on the Thunder?
> I thought I'd read some where, where the Storm had a reverse switch of some type. :thinking:
> Mike


Oops, your right! I just updated the post above. 
Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## cliff (Sep 7, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> THUNDER AX
> Output power: 510 Lumens
> Continuous runtime: 70 minutes regulated on high with a total runtime 10+ hours
> Lamp assembly: D23 *Q Bin* Cree LED
> ...


 
I just pre-ordered the Thunder AX, since I already have some 168As and a charger. It makes sense that the AX will run 10 hours on low (30 lumens) on 4 x cr123 batteries. However, the Thunder A on 2 x 168A batteries only has a total runtime of 2+ hours, yet it has 10 more minutes regulated on high. Is there a typo somewhere in those specs?

With a bezel diameter of 2.45", a SF FM24 diffuser should be almost an exact fit, or at least close enough for government work, which pleases me to no end.

It is particularly gratifying that the emitters can be plucked out and replaced as new developments occur. 510 lumens should be enough, but this way I won't be bummed when the 1000 lumen model comes out.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you ever see any light that didn't need surgery for an upgrade if it was possible at all?
Everything that is built for an upgrade is a compromise now and probably won't work at the required update time anyway. So it is never at peak performance.
I personally think the "upgrade possibility" is just not worht a dime. It is a lure.

This light is interesting for what it is now IMHO.


The Li-Ion are protected and will suddenly stop at a certain point whereas the CR123 can be depleted until the last electron. Li-Ion are very string with high current drains and usually beat the CR123 there ... but with longer runs in less demanding conditions, the better capacity and lack of a protective circuitry makes the CR123 run way longer.

bernie


----------



## Likebright (Sep 13, 2007)

:wave:Any word on the Storm or Thunder yet?
Pictures? 
Mike


----------



## Ericz23 (Sep 14, 2007)

I want some beam shots when this one comes out. I cant wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

cliff said:


> I just pre-ordered the Thunder AX, since I already have some 168As and a charger. It makes sense that the AX will run 10 hours on low (30 lumens) on 4 x cr123 batteries.  However, the Thunder A on 2 x 168A batteries only has a total runtime of 2+ hours, yet it has 10 more minutes regulated on high. Is there a typo somewhere in those specs?
> 
> With a bezel diameter of 2.45", a SF FM24 diffuser should be almost an exact fit, or at least close enough for government work, which pleases me to no end.
> 
> It is particularly gratifying that the emitters can be plucked out and replaced as new developments occur. 510 lumens should be enough, but this way I won't be bummed when the 1000 lumen model comes out.


No, there is no typo in the runtime specs. I think Bernie about summed it up, the CR123 batteries run until there is nothing left. It will be interesting to see how much light it emits at 9 hours though, I think it will be good enough for government work with 3 Cree’s.  When you get your Thunder, let us know how the filter fits.

Likebright,
I was informed by Wolf Eyes that the 3 Cree models will be shipping next week so they will be available the following week. They express shipped two of each today so we have some for the Washington get together on the 22nd.
I’ll try and post some pictures next week when the samples arrive.


----------



## robo21 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ericz23 said:


> I want some beam shots when this one comes out. I cant wait.


_Me too!_


----------



## f22shift (Sep 15, 2007)

very interested too. would like to see runtime graphs showing output drop to time.


----------



## PapikAldo (Sep 15, 2007)

Does anybody know "exactly" when the STORM will be avaliable ???
It will produce more than 510 Lumens ???
I've heard that they could use the Cree Q5 LED like the Tiablos and be even more powerfull...
Does anybody know how much it will cost ???


----------



## robo21 (Sep 15, 2007)

PapikAldo said:


> Does anybody know "exactly" when the STORM will be avaliable ???
> It will produce more than 510 Lumens ???
> I've heard that they could use the Cree Q5 LED like the Tiablos and be even more powerfull...
> Does anybody know how much it will cost ???


----------



## FASTCAR (Sep 15, 2007)

Mike ( PST) always has the new goodies :thumbsup:


----------



## john2551 (Sep 16, 2007)

PapikAldo said:


> Does anybody know "exactly" when the STORM will be avaliable ???
> It will produce more than 510 Lumens ???
> I've heard that they could use the Cree Q5 LED like the Tiablos and be even more powerfull...
> Does anybody know how much it will cost ???


 
No

No

Yes

$299

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=96-98-99-118-6380&tb=1


----------



## Likebright (Sep 16, 2007)

PapikAldo,

Looks like it will be the first week of October according to Mike at Pacific Tactical Solutions. It was mentioned earlier that both the Thunder and the Storm would probably be shipped the same time. 

Been told 510 lumen is what both lights will produce on high.

Not sure on the emitters guessin P4s.

$299.00 for the Storm PTS gives CPFers a discount. Check with them.

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## jmoney16 (Sep 16, 2007)

In the first couple posts of this thread there was mention of a 3rd model the "Monsoon"

What happened to this? Are there any plans for a long, slim model?


----------



## Likebright (Sep 16, 2007)

The name Monsoon was tossed around but they never made a light to go with it as far as I know.
The Thunder is about as long and thin as your going to get with a three LED light.
Mike


----------



## jmoney16 (Sep 16, 2007)

More interested in the thin/slim than the long...thin/slim and short would be even better but I was going by the description in that post on the first page.


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 17, 2007)

Impulse Buy! I hope this thing performs as well as it is claimed to. I just pre-ordered a Thunder


----------



## robo21 (Sep 17, 2007)

NickDrak said:


> Impulse Buy! I hope this thing performs as well as it is claimed to. I just pre-ordered a Thunder


 
Good luck with your new light and congratulations. Is there any update as to when it might be shipping?


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 17, 2007)

robo21 said:


> Good luck with your new light and congratulations. Is there any update as to when it might be shipping?


 
According to the PTS site: "*Shipping September 27th or soon there after!"*


----------



## 96TL (Sep 18, 2007)

I really want one of these lights. The Storm is a better size to handle, but $300 is crazy (at least for me). I could push myself to spend $200 on the Thunder, but I think the length would bother me. I'm used to my Luma M1. Too bad they didn't make a CR123 version of the Storm, it would probably be at least $50 cheaper.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

I received some samples yesterday for the Washington get-together. The Wolf Eyes style of reflector (balance of flood and throw) works great with a multi LED configuration. Build quality is great and output was more than I expected. :thumbsup: I’ll try and get some pictures posted later today.


----------



## 96TL (Sep 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I received some samples yesterday for the Washington get-together. The Wolf Eyes style of reflector (balance of flood and throw) works great with a multi LED configuration. Build quality is great and output was more than I expected. :thumbsup: I’ll try and get some pictures posted later today.


 
Please post some pics as soon as you can. Beam shots would be awesome too. Thanks Mike!


----------



## oren1s (Sep 18, 2007)

As it getting hot... hehehe 

Which one to choose.... pls don't advise both i know it but cant afford at the moment.

The issue with the thunder its his length, though its dual bat is great and being able to use it on a rifle.... on the other hand the storm is compact and can be used as a duty light....

Come on i need help which one??? 

Thanks,

Oren


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 18, 2007)

oren1s said:


> As it getting hot... hehehe
> 
> Which one to choose.... pls don't advise both i know it but cant afford at the moment.
> 
> ...


 
The Thunders dual battery capability makes it the only logical choice for a "Duty" light out of the two, even considering its size IMHO. Rechargables are great.... Until the time comes when there is NO electrical source available to charge it up

ETA: If you run out of primary (CR123) cells, just shine your Thunder to the sky! I will surely get the signal as we are both in IL., and I will hook you up with some batteries. Im stocked up!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

96TL said:


> Please post some pics as soon as you can. Beam shots would be awesome too. Thanks Mike!


Okay, I just started an official Pre-order thread in the Dealers forum with some pictures.
Here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=169510

I’m planning to take some beam shots this weekend at our Washington get together with the help of electromage. I’m sure there will be some interesting stuff to compare them to.


----------



## oren1s (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Nick,

Though i have on board in my SUV DC/AC Converter 1500W and at home i got a generator 5kva 

But still freash 123's works whenever you need within 10 years .

The problem i have got is with the wife hehehehe

Oren


----------



## cchurchi (Sep 19, 2007)

I can't wait to get this light and compare it head to head against my 24 watt Boxer and M300. I hope to get it before October 15th because most of the caves in the area are closed after that date for bat habitat.

Imagine if Wolf Eyes releases some D23 Q5 equiped upgraded lamp assemblies


----------



## daveman (Sep 20, 2007)

Tri-Q5 sounds interesting, but this probably won't happen till next year.


----------



## oren1s (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry i didn't understand, how do you turn on the Thunder for a cont. light on?

How differ is the reverse cliky of the Storm from the one on the Thunder?

Thanks


----------



## PapikAldo (Sep 27, 2007)

Dear Mike,
do you know when we can expect some beamshots of the Storm ???
Can you post some ???
Thanks.


----------



## robo21 (Sep 27, 2007)

PapikAldo said:


> Dear Mike,
> do you know when we can expect some beamshots of the Storm ???
> Can you post some ???
> Thanks.


 
+1 on beamshots.


----------



## PapikAldo (Sep 28, 2007)

cliff said:


> I just pre-ordered the Thunder AX, since I already have some 168As and a charger. It makes sense that the AX will run 10 hours on low (30 lumens) on 4 x cr123 batteries. However, the Thunder A on 2 x 168A batteries only has a total runtime of 2+ hours, yet it has 10 more minutes regulated on high. Is there a typo somewhere in those specs?
> 
> With a bezel diameter of 2.45", a SF FM24 diffuser should be almost an exact fit, or at least close enough for government work, which pleases me to no end.
> 
> It is particularly gratifying that the emitters can be plucked out and replaced as new developments occur. 510 lumens should be enough, but this way I won't be bummed when the 1000 lumen model comes out.


 
Dear Mike,
There will be a 1000 Lumen version of the Storm ???
I've heard that next year they will release the version with 3 Cree Q5 LEDs, but won't it have about 750 Lumens ???
Can't wait for the beamshots of the current version...
Thanks


----------



## cliff (Sep 28, 2007)

PapikAldo said:


> Dear Mike,
> There will be a 1000 Lumen version of the Storm ???


 
PapikAldo:

Whoa, don't take my weak attempt at humor as evidence/rumor of any 1000 lumen Thunder/Storm. I'm just assuming that in a couple years there will be more powerful emitters, and at least Wolfeyes is taking this into consideration. 

If so, it may very well be more complicated than just popping in new emitters, but the fact that the Thunder's emitters are user-replaceable will certainly not complicate matters.


----------



## 96TL (Oct 5, 2007)

Beamshots anyone?


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 5, 2007)

96TL said:


> Beamshots anyone?


 
Mine shipped yesterday so I hope to have it by tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest. I will try to take some beam shots while Im at work with it.


----------



## 96TL (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it. Thanks!


----------



## gostanova (Oct 5, 2007)

I got mine yesterday!! yes, I was compulsive enough to call Mike on Wednesday and pay the extra $$$$ for overnight. I'll try to post a whitewall comparison with some other well known lights this afternoon.
ps. It's bright!!!!


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine showed up today!!! I will try to get some beam shots posted up later!!!


----------



## 96TL (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm ready to order pending beam shots.


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay, mine showed up today




First impressions of the "Thunder" are....

Feels well made to my hands. Not of the Surefire type quality that I am used to, but feels very solid and well made none-the-less. 

Not sure about the tailcap function as of yet. It does have the required (For Me) momentary ON feature, but the activation is not as simple as a SF clicky as you have to first cycle through Low momentary to get to High momentary/Constant On. (I am getting used to it quickly) The button is a little awkward to activate due to the Thunders length/weight, and the low profile of the button itself, but not overly awkward. I believe this light would benefit greatly from a "LeefGrip" style grip enhancer just in front of the tailcap.

I will attempt to take some beam-shots while working tonight. From monkeying around the house with it, it does appear to be wikedly bright!!!


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 6, 2007)

*BUMMER!*

Well, I dont have any beam-shots to post because the Thunder crapped out on me. I believe it is a defective tailcap assembly because while I was testing it out at work, the light started acting erratically, switching from high to low on its own, and in the low mode the light would start to flicker. Then after a few more clicks....NOTHING! I tried a fresh set of batteries to no avail. A real shame since this light was ridiculously bright with a very smooth beam for the short amount of time it was working. Wish I had better news to report, but I dont!


----------



## gostanova (Oct 6, 2007)

NickDrak said:


> *BUMMER!*
> 
> Well, I dont have any beam-shots to post because the Thunder crapped out on me. I believe it is a defective tailcap assembly because while I was testing it out at work, the light started acting erratically, switching from high to low on its own, and in the low mode the light would start to flicker. Then after a few more clicks....NOTHING! I tried a fresh set of batteries to no avail. A real shame since this light was ridiculously bright with a very smooth beam for the short amount of time it was working. Wish I had better news to report, but I dont!



Don't give up just yet, I had a similar problem. Try removing the the bezel and loosening the 3 individual led modules just a bit. mine was acting weird with only low working and refusing to go to high and that trick fixed it. Maybe the heat caused something in there to expand just a little too much.....
Good luck!!!
I also posted some beamshots of the thunder here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176623


----------



## robo21 (Oct 6, 2007)

NickDrak said:


> *BUMMER!*
> 
> Well, I dont have any beam-shots to post because the Thunder crapped out on me. I believe it is a defective tailcap assembly because while I was testing it out at work, the light started acting erratically, switching from high to low on its own, and in the low mode the light would start to flicker. Then after a few more clicks....NOTHING! I tried a fresh set of batteries to no avail. A real shame since this light was ridiculously bright with a very smooth beam for the short amount of time it was working. Wish I had better news to report, but I dont!


 
Sorry to hear that. :sigh: Please update the thread after you try gostanova's suggestion. And good luck!


----------



## 96TL (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow. Not a good sign huh? Maybe I should pass on this one for now.


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 6, 2007)

No dice on the emitter fix. I am in contact with Mike @ PTS for a solution.


----------



## robo21 (Oct 6, 2007)

NickDrak said:


> No dice on the emitter fix. I am in contact with Mike @ PTS for a solution.


 
Sorry to hear that. Please post the results of the solution.


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 7, 2007)

Will do. Mike is taking care of me, and sending out a new light on Monday.:thumbsup: I am going to give this light another chance due to the awesome potential that it showed during the short time mine worked. 

BTW: It seems that the tailcap assembly on mine is the culprit as it seperated from the tailcap housing.

I also would like to say that ALL manufacturers let a lemon slip through QC from time to time, even my beloved Surefire. It is how the company or dealer decides to handle the issue is what really counts, and Mike @ PTS seems to be one of the good guys. I wouldnt let my intial experience turn you away from getting one of these unless it turns out to be a common issue. This is why I chose NOT to overreact like I have seen many do around here when they receive a lemon.


----------



## KeeperSD (Oct 7, 2007)

Good to see you not giving it to WE over this Nick as some might. Strange as i have had no problems with any of my tail caps with any of my WE, the potential in this light looks good.


----------



## Steve L (Oct 7, 2007)

If it's a bad tailcap and you remove the cap and short the negative of the battery to the end of the battery tube it should light up.


----------



## cliff (Oct 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> When you get your Thunder, let us know how the filter fits.


 
My Thunder AX came yesterday and it is an impressively made device. After close examination I can see no difference in build quality between the AX and my U2. Emitters are threaded into a fitting which threads into the flashlight head and is covered over by a lens holder which threads onto the bezel. Everything is hand-tight, precisely threaded and has substantial heft.

Outside, targets can be blazingly lit at 25 yards and well-lit at 50. Tinted car windows are no big problem either. 

The SF FM24 diffuser filter does not quite fit however. It could be made to fit by wrapping the head with some tape, but I will not be inclined to put a diffuser on this light. The hotspot of three Crees is very broad, but there is also sidespill from three Crees and this lights up a broad enough area that a diffuser should not be necessary.

Unfortunately one of the emitter modules stopped firing and I haven't been able to determine a cause. It may need replacement, but if so that is not unusual. My first U2 emitter burned out shortly after I got it, and it took three tailcaps before the thing worked properly. New products sometimes have a few bugs, but the Thunder AX is well worth the money and well worth ironing the bugs out of, just like the U2. When functioning properly, this light is exactly what I need.


----------



## 96TL (Oct 10, 2007)

Two Thunders out of commission already?

Ouch.


----------



## cliff (Oct 10, 2007)

96TL said:


> Two Thunders out of commission already?
> 
> Ouch.


 
Actually, mine is only 1/3 out of commission but with two emitters firing it is still the brightest flashlight in my inventory. Mike advises he is sending out a new emitter so this condition should be temporary.

Speaking of ouch, this light comes with the usual warning about not looking into the beam, etc. but in the Thunder's case this is particularly good advice. I managed to glance at a mirror it was pointed toward (with all three emitters going) and was seeing spots for a long, long time. If this thing is shined in someone's eyes intentionally it is definately going to mess with their vision, day or night.


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay! Back in business! I received my replacement Thunder from Mike today, and I really do dig this thing. One bit of advice for those considering buying one of these, DO NOT unscrew the tailcap from the light and start clicking it on and of. I wouldnt put any pressure on the button unless it is screwed all the way down against the batteries. The original one I had may have been a fluke, but I think this is a good way to avoid the issue I had with my first Thunders tailcap. The tailcap assembly came loose from its housing after I removed it a began clicking it on & off. 

I still think the Thunder would benefit from some sort of grip enhancement similar to a "LeefGrip" just ahead of the tailcap assembly.


----------



## ceramide (Oct 13, 2007)

NickDrak

W-E must have had a bad batch of tailcaps. The tailcap on my Thunder was spongy, too, and I ended up switching it out for an old M90 tailcap. The springs on the old tailcap are much better. Also, folks should be aware that the Thunder is/was currently described as a Hi-Lo on the PTS website, but this batch mistakenly came from the factory as a Lo-Hi. For many, that won't matter, but the controller is behind the LEDs so just changing the tailcap for a different switch won't change this for the Thunder as for some other lights. Mike at PTS apologized and said that he has more controllers coming in at the end of October that will be Hi-Lo, or even just Hi, and he'll walk me through replacing the Lo-Hi controller (apparently everything was designed to be modular). I pass this on because if you're spending $200 for a light, the basics should all come as expected. The light itself is bigger and heavier than a W-E M90 (for reference) but puts out an impressive wall of light to 35+ yards. Not a thrower, the beam is wider than an M90 with the upgraded LumensFactory bulb, about the same overall intensity as the M90 or a G&P Scorpion, but the whiteness gives superior resolution to eye than the yellow incand's and the beam is more uniform than either. The batteries rattled a bit but this was easily fixed. If the bunnies are eating you out of house, home, and garden, and you need a nightlight for the scattergun, put this unit way up the list.


----------



## cliff (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm back in business too - the replacement emitter arrived very promptly and everything is working like a charm.

Yesterday out of curiosity I put in a couple 17670s and the light ran on low for 6 hours with no decline in output. According to a ZTS tester, they were at 60% after two hours, 40% after five and 0% at six. At 0% one of these batteries would light a U2 to Level 2. The WE AX would still run on these batteries on low undiminished, which is the equivalent of a U2 on Level 3. At about 6 hours & 10 min. the protection circuit kicked in and the light winked out. 

BTW, 18650s is what I will carry in the light, but four 17670s will fit in one of those CountyComm CR123 holders (albeit with the ends sticking out) and this makes a nice package.

One thing I am wondering is will those M90 LED tailcaps work on this? If so, how do they work? Are they twist on, click on, constant on, etc.


----------



## ceramide (Oct 15, 2007)

Cliff,

Hmmm...gosh, couldn't say. I think many of the W-E lights, such as the M90 and M100, use the same tailcap as the Thunder. It's just that in the older W-E tailcaps that I have, the springs are much springy-er and the switch much clickier/crisper than the tailcap that came with the Thunder. Maybe W-E has changed the specs on their tailcaps?


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 15, 2007)

Okay, I got my replacement Thunder from Mike at PTS on Thursday and I had the chance to use it a bit at work the last couple of days. The Thunder is not what most would consider a "Thrower" but it does still reach out quite a bit, just not with a concentrated hot spot. I would classify the Thunder as more of a "Wall of Light" style beam. This thing is ridiculously bright, and it lights up a huge amount of area.

So far, So good! Only time will tell if the Thunder will hold up to daily patrol use.


----------



## 021411 (Oct 15, 2007)

NickDrak, do you carry the Thunder on your belt? What holster are you using?


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 15, 2007)

021411 said:


> NickDrak, do you carry the Thunder on your belt? What holster are you using?


 
The Thunder is too big to strap onto my belt or vest carrier, atleast for me it is. I drive around with the Thunder next to me on the seat in the squad car. If I see something that needs to be lit-up, I just grab it and go. I have a Surefire 6PL in a pouch on my vest carrier, and a Surefire U2 or my 9volt CREE lego SF light in my pocket.


----------



## 021411 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks. It's alot bigger than I thought.


----------



## oren1s (Oct 16, 2007)

what do you think about mounting the Thunder on a rifle? will it take the shooting shockes?


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 16, 2007)

oren1s said:


> what do you think about mounting the Thunder on a rifle? will it take the shooting shockes?


 
Most definately. The LED's will handle just about any recoil without a problem.


----------



## cliff (Oct 16, 2007)

ceramide said:


> the controller is behind the LEDs so just changing the tailcap for a different switch won't change this for the Thunder as for some other lights.


 
If the tailcap is pretty much an on/off switch, would the M90T LED tailcap work? I noticed the 9H remote switch tailcap is listed as an accessory for the Thunder, but there is no listing of any LED tailcaps. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------

